# Favorite river sinkers



## Trophy Hunter (Dec 7, 2007)

Before I buy a mold and start pouring my own weights, I would like to hear some opinions. Overall what seems to be your favorite. I started out using the flat no snags and egg sinkers. This season I started out using the no rolls. I liked the way they performed. They definately held the bottom well enough. However bass pro and a local bait shop could never keep 4-5 ouncers in stock. Out of nessescity I was forced to switch to bank sinkers. They don't hold as well, snag more often, but seem to cast farther. What do you guys use and why?

TH


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

I use flat no-rolls, egg sinkers, and bank sinkers. Depends on conditions. I prefer the no-rolls when the current is heavier, and the egg sinkers when I'm fishing lots of rocks. The bank sinkers are ok on mud flats and clean bottoms with slower current.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

catfish connection sells no roll sinkers in bulk cheap, much cheaper than bass pro.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

i keep "no rolls" (3+5oz), "bank"(2+3oz), "Flat bank" (3+5oz), and 2oz "Eggs" (for floats) in my bag. both styles of "Banks" i use on 3 way rigs or "slip float- paternoster" rigs. the flat-banks tend to not get snagged as much as the banks but you can really blast those "banks" with a 3-way rig quite a ways due to their shape. if my flat-bank mold had a 2oz section i wouldnt bother making the regular "banks". i dont bother making 4 oz sinkers. us locals here in the Dayton area usually have a "sinker making party" once a year in the winter, we bring our own lead and share molds, pots, and labor.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

2 and 3 oz no roll


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I really like the Flat bank sinkers 2-4oz Ive been useing them all year and part of last, They work really well here in the tusc. I also use the No Rolls they are just as good but I ran out of them and stocked up on the Flat Banks either one of those would be a good investment as far as buying a mold...


----------



## wright7414 (Mar 30, 2007)

I usually use egg sinkers, but when they are poured i leave the top spout on them to keep them from rolling and it also adds a little extra weight... just another option to throw out there


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i prefer the 2-3 oz no-roll sinkers in rivers !!!


----------



## fishnking09 (Dec 29, 2007)

i use 1-3 oz. no-rolls and bank sinkers.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I like No roll sinkers as well as the bank sinkers.


----------

